# One box reaper sign up



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ITS ONE BOX REAPER SIGN UP TIME  

this reaper will be you ship one box you can chose the size which will depend on what you make or buy your victim there is no limit on what you put in the box just depends on what you make or buy for your victim. 

Start of sign up:
March 23,2016

Ending date for sign up:
March 31,2016

I will hand out the names April 1,2016

Shipping Deadline:
April 29th, 2016

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift can be Halloween related or items that is on there like list 

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Saki.Girl when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Saki.Girl a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

7..if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved :
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers.

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Saki.Girl with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party,what type of decorating you do PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! Again, DETAILS!!!!!!!


here is the link for the likes and dislikes thread 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-dislike-list-one-box-reaper.html#post1835417

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a Reaper 
Let the fun begin


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok. I'm jumping in!!! Haven't had the courage before... Nervous!!!!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Ok. I'm jumping in!!! Haven't had the courage before... Nervous!!!!


welcome you will have a blast so glad your joining us
remember to pm me your

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party,what type of decorating you do PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! Again, DETAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

celipops said:


> Count me in!


whoot whoot so glad your in


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to play so bad, we are getting ready to move to a new house so I can't.But I'll be watching


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey, Saki! I have really missed the forum and would love to join the One Box Reaper - but I can't. 

Mom is currently in the hospital and I will be bringing her home probably tomorrow under hospice care. Dad passed away back in October and things were just beginning to get back to normal. 

I will check in when I can and enjoy watching. Take care.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I want to play so bad, we are getting ready to move to a new house so I can't.But I'll be watching


congrads on the house sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Hey, Saki! I have really missed the forum and would love to join the One Box Reaper - but I can't.
> 
> Mom is currently in the hospital and I will be bringing her home probably tomorrow under hospice care. Dad passed away back in October and things were just beginning to get back to normal.
> 
> I will check in when I can and enjoy watching. Take care.


omg it is so great to hear from you sweetie i am sorry about the loss of your dad and also about your mom. 
you have been missed


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Hey, Saki! I have really missed the forum and would love to join the One Box Reaper - but I can't.
> 
> Mom is currently in the hospital and I will be bringing her home probably tomorrow under hospice care. Dad passed away back in October and things were just beginning to get back to normal.
> 
> I will check in when I can and enjoy watching. Take care.


So sorry to hear about this, sending hugs and good wishes your way


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> Hey, Saki! I have really missed the forum and would love to join the One Box Reaper - but I can't.
> 
> Mom is currently in the hospital and I will be bringing her home probably tomorrow under hospice care. Dad passed away back in October and things were just beginning to get back to normal.
> 
> I will check in when I can and enjoy watching. Take care.


:'( Sorry to hear.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so in! I'll send my details to you later today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I am in! Sending you my details today! Can't wait! (That's a lot of exclamation points, but I am excited)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, why not? These are all so much fun! Count me in for this one, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be so much fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

trying to decide if I should...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Me too, Bethene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes you both should


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a lot I could give away, but frustrated by how much I have .. so don't need more,,sigh.. just a bit frustrated with the state of my house,


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

TIME FOR PROJECT LEFTOVERS 2016!! 
*AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!*
No? no crowd? just me? 

*sigh*


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> I have a lot I could give away, but frustrated by how much I have .. so don't need more,,sigh.. just a bit frustrated with the state of my house,


Girl ! I feel this sooo much! I've been having a bit of a crisis lately lol . I have to get my house organized and my Halloween organized. I have several things I could give away as well but then I think but "what if I decide to do that theme " ect. ect. stupid thoughts, I have to get rid of some things and get some organization. I also have a problem with buying craft supplies, I honestly could have a small Michaels outlet in my home...no joke.

on the reaper note, just for clarification , how is this different from the regular reaper. I think the one box is confusing me?? does it have to be a certain size box?


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I will be watching from the sidelines this time! Already looking forward to seeing what everyone creates and receives!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

celipops said:


> TIME FOR PROJECT LEFTOVERS 2016!!
> *AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!*
> No? no crowd? just me?
> 
> *sigh*


Doing my best Kermit the Frog impression : Yaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Girl ! I feel this sooo much! I've been having a bit of a crisis lately lol . I have to get my house organized and my Halloween organized. I have several things I could give away as well but then I think but "what if I decide to do that theme " ect. ect. stupid thoughts, I have to get rid of some things and get some organization. I also have a problem with buying craft supplies, I honestly could have a small Michaels outlet in my home...no joke.
> 
> on the reaper note, just for clarification , how is this different from the regular reaper. I think the one box is confusing me?? does it have to be a certain size box?


Hey sorry for delay I was on vacation. 
There are many times people send many box in a reaper. This one is just one box and the size dose not matter it just depends on what you make or buy for your victim's


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're in... missed that last one mini reap so we have to do this one....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 2 more days to sign up and join in the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

really excited for this few more days and victim time


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be following along my friends. Hubby is having job trouble again. I look forward to seeing what you guys do! Message me if you need a second opinion or help with brainstorming!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Excited too. And nervous. As silly as that sounds, it's my first time and I want it to be good, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Excited too. And nervous. As silly as that sounds, it's my first time and I want it to be good, lol.


Its going to be great fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Time is almost up to join in


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Still time to sign up


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm brand new & not 100% sure on the rules...but i love exchanges!! I would love to join


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

all victims have been sent out shipping deadline is April 29th  

have fun


----------



## namfbroh (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We can use this same thread for photos too


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

My head is swimming with a million possibilities for my victim.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I started looking for things as soon as I opened my message today!


----------



## namfbroh (Oct 21, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> We can use this same thread for photos too


This is a killer post


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

This is fun! Started figuring out a couple good things n working on a project for my box


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have fun guys. I am still down with my knee but getting better. I just knew that I couldn't do this justice this time. I will be a sidelines cheerleader.


----------



## RiaLoo (Apr 1, 2016)

So sad I missed this by a few days. Can't wait to jump in on the next one!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

The package for my reaper is off to a great start!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spinechiller said:


> The package for my reaper is off to a great start!


That is great  I have not started but have ideas plan to get started this week


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm very surprised to not find anything locally, yet! Usually this sort of thing is all over the place here. Murphy's Law, I guess. At least there are great things at Amazon, etc., right?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited to see what everyone sends I am going to get lots done on your box this weekend dear victim


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been plotting and planning on what to do. Got a few ideas and a one is now a work in progress. Made a nice yard sale find a few weekends ago so I think I have a good start.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

While I do plan on attempting to make an item or two, I also ordered a few things yesterday and today (and should have done so sooner, apparently!). I'm hoping that they're just giving a wide grace period, but two items from Amazon are currently showing as shipping the day before we ship; and the other one says May 9! Holy wow, I hope that's not correct!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Got the pieces in the mail today that I ordered to make a lil something for my victim!!! Can't wait to finish it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim you are getting my full attention this weekend for your goodies


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim you are getting my full attention this weekend for your goodies


I expect to see a teaser pic Sunday evening!

Mom passed away 03-27, on a most lovely Easter Sunday afternoon. Been plenty busy with estate stuff and getting things settled but I should be ready to roll with the next event.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I expect to see a teaser pic Sunday evening!
> 
> Mom passed away 03-27, on a most lovely Easter Sunday afternoon. Been plenty busy with estate stuff and getting things settled but I should be ready to roll with the next event.


Big hugs sweetie my thoughts are with you


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> I expect to see a teaser pic Sunday evening!
> 
> Mom passed away 03-27, on a most lovely Easter Sunday afternoon. Been plenty busy with estate stuff and getting things settled but I should be ready to roll with the next event.


I'm so sorry, shadowwalker!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> While I do plan on attempting to make an item or two, I also ordered a few things yesterday and today (and should have done so sooner, apparently!). I'm hoping that they're just giving a wide grace period, but two items from Amazon are currently showing as shipping the day before we ship; and the other one says May 9! Holy wow, I hope that's not correct!


So, everything that I've ordered says that it's shipped as of yesterday. I really hope that it all makes it on time. Otherwise this will be a "one box reaper" and a "one box PIF", haha.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Reaper box is done now when to ship humm


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

After you take a couple of teaser pics? lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some teasers


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone will be receiving their package today... Tracking shows it arrived at the post office


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spinechiller said:


> Someone will be receiving their package today... Tracking shows it arrived at the post office


Oh I can not wait to see picks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am shipping today whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I hope you like your goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like Thursday someone will be reaped


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Eek! I got reaped & I am in Halloween Heaven!! When I got home from work today I had a big box waiting for me (& My fright props 2016 catalog came today too, double score)...I could hardly wait to open it up (but I had to get my kids fed first)!!

Thank you so much SpineChiller!! I love all my goodies for my cemetery & haunted Mansion 
I already know where I am going to display the spell book, witch hazel jar, spooky photos, spiderwebs & tea lights in my haunted Mansion Porch scene! 
I LOVE the chains with skulls!! They might go on my cemetery columns or my fencing.
My 2 year old is terrified of the hanging skull/ghost, hehe...I am still working on getting him to love all things Halloween!! He will go in my cemetery scene.
The ground breaker is very cool!! I am still thinking about where he will go...he looks so realistic, I almost want to have him in my window!! 
It will be fun to decorate with all my goodies. I am so glad I joined this game.
Thank you again for such a nice welcome to the forum


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What a great reap


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

tzgirls123 said:


> Eek! I got reaped & I am in Halloween Heaven!! When I got home from work today I had a big box waiting for me (& My fright props 2016 catalog came today too, double score)...I could hardly wait to open it up (but I had to get my kids fed first)!!
> 
> Thank you so much SpineChiller!! I love all my goodies for my cemetery & haunted Mansion
> I already know where I am going to display the spell book, witch hazel jar, spooky photos, spiderwebs & tea lights in my haunted Mansion Porch scene!
> ...


I'm so happy to hear you like your items! It was a fun package to put together. Once again, welcome to the Forum


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great reap. Love everything, especially the book.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Teaser.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tomorrow someone will be reaped hope they like everything


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Got about half of what i want to put in my box done! Just waiting for something in the mail & have to finish up a few lil projects!! Can't wait to send this out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone has a box waiting for them on there pourch


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love your reaper gifts tzgirls133!!!!!the ground breaker is wonderful...love the spell book too! 

Can't wait to see the goodies Saki sent...she always rocks it! 
I screwed up and missed the deadline for this...first reaper I missed in years!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Love your reaper gifts tzgirls133!!!!!the ground breaker is wonderful...love the spell book too!
> 
> Can't wait to see the goodies Saki sent...she always rocks it!
> I screwed up and missed the deadline for this...first reaper I missed in years!
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

How's everyone doing


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Waiting to see photos of all the cool boxes. Excited to see the one from saki.girl to her victim and others that will be arriving soon.

As you guys finish up (or some of you get close to finishing) check out the new one item SR posted for Walpurgis---Halfway to Halloween. Sign-ups by next Friday, April 22 and shipping by Friday, May 6. Come join the fun.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> How's everyone doing


One of the items that I'm waiting for arrived unexpectedly today! It was one that said it might not be here until the 28th. Hopefully the rest start piling up on my porch ASAP! I didn't realize that I was buying from the slow boat from China!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> One of the items that I'm waiting for arrived unexpectedly today! It was one that said it might not be here until the 28th. Hopefully the rest start piling up on my porch ASAP! I didn't realize that I was buying from the slow boat from China!


Don't you just love it when things come early


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One week from this Friday 4/29/2016 is shipping deadline

wow did that go fast


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Don't you just love it when things come early


Yes! Something else arrived today, too. I hope that this trend continues, because I'm still waiting on at least four more pieces. And I found a couple of other little things over the weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!! Those of us sitting on the sidelines are also excited about seeing things. I know your deadline is not here yet, but someone got Saki's package last week---please share pictures!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Pictures, pictures, pictures!!! Those of us sitting on the sidelines are also excited about seeing things. I know your deadline is not here yet, but someone got Saki's package last week---please share pictures!!!


. 

shipping deadline is next Friday so should be seeing lots then


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's pics


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think we're ready to send... either Monday or Tuesday... hoping we packed the box so things arrive safe.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been working away. Mail either tomorrow or Thursday. Here are a few teasers I took along the way...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not in this one, but that sneak peek teaser almost makes me wish I was! (I say "almost" because I have too much going right now to give a victim the attention they'd deserve.) Anyway, looks fantastic, MC HauntDreams!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ohhh those are some great teasers can not wait to see what they are


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool teasers. I am so disappointed that we have not seen the photos of the Reap that saki sent. Come on victim, we need photos. I know there are more on the way but I need a Halloween SR fix.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear *ahem* Victim, I have only a few minor adjustments to complete before I get this shipment in the mail tomorrow. 
My boys (M and our youngest to be specific) wanted me to to tell you that you will ABSOLUTELY HATE everything and hence need to send it all back to us, hahaha! I have assured them that if you fail to find my efforts a dismal disappointment that I will be on the look out for the pieces and parts with which to create similar ones for ourselves.
Goodnight my victim. I wish you haunting dreams of what will soon be headed your way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Dear *ahem* Victim, I have only a few minor adjustments to complete before I get this shipment in the mail tomorrow.
> My boys (M and our youngest to be specific) wanted me to to tell you that you will ABSOLUTELY HATE everything and hence need to send it all back to us, hahaha! I have assured them that if you fail to find my efforts a dismal disappointment that I will be on the look out for the pieces and parts with which to create similar ones for ourselves.
> Goodnight my victim. I wish you haunting dreams of what will soon be headed your way.


That is so cool your kids like the stuff you made the must be Halloween fans too .


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm mailing on deadline day! It's a half day of work for me, so I am hoping that the last piece arrives in the mail before I head to the post office, after work. If not, it will be a PIF mailing, when it does finally arrive (which could be as late as the 9th, according to the order slip, but may even be later, according to some reviews on their page...wish I'd read that first!).

Here are two more teasers to puzzle on.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Victim, your package is on its way. Hope you love it all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I'm mailing on deadline day! It's a half day of work for me, so I am hoping that the last piece arrives in the mail before I head to the post office, after work. If not, it will be a PIF mailing, when it does finally arrive (which could be as late as the 9th, according to the order slip, but may even be later, according to some reviews on their page...wish I'd read that first!).
> 
> Here are two more teasers to puzzle on.


More great teaser pics


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

If this isn't our photo thread too, I apologize! 

I GOT REAPED TODAY!!!

I'm so sorry that I didn't post sooner, but I also adopted a cat today, and I've been trying to play referee between her and the other two animals.

I'm also not the best photographer, with just my cell camera to work with, and a 5 yr old constantly begging me for ice cream (before supper!).

So here goes, my reaper did very, very well! I love it all, and will put it all to good use! 










Two great Jack o'lantern face dish towels (which doubled as excellent padding for the glass bottles!), some moss that will come in very handy for my tombstones, a package of skulls and little bats to put into a vignette jar, three potion item bottles (one is supposed to have teeth, which my reaper says are still on the way because they were coming late), some cool crooked twigs to dress up a display with, a CD of thunder sounds, some Halloween tissue wrap that will also come in handy, and provided good padding, and a handbell that will become haunted.  And last, but not least, an AWESOME haunted house sign, that is already hanging in our dining room. I love it! I love it all! Thanks so much reaper! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool sign and I love all the bottles and potions. Great job, SR


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep this is our photo thread too 

Great reap


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yay!!! Glad the bottles got there without harm, i was nervous they might break!! This was my first time participating & I am glad you like the reap  I had a lot of fun making the crafts & trying to find things on your list!! The teeth for the bottle will be coming, soon (hopefully)!! I didn't realize they were shipping from overseas.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

tzgirls123 said:


> Yay!!! Glad the bottles got there without harm, i was nervous they might break!! This was my first time participating & I am glad you like the reap  I had a lot of fun making the crafts & trying to find things on your list!! The teeth for the bottle will be coming, soon (hopefully)!! I didn't realize they were shipping from overseas.


No problem at all on the teeth! I did the same thing. I ordered a few things from wish.com for what I sent out, and one item didn't even arrive until Thursday. Then for whatever reason, they sent it requiring a signature (on a $3 item, really?). So I ran to the post office Thursday after work to pick it up, and they told me that it was still out on the truck. So I asked for it to not be re-delivered Friday, because I wouldn't be home at delivery time. I intended to pick it up at the PO and mail the box out at the same time. What did they do, but send it out for re-delivery Friday, anyway! So in the end, I couldn't pick it up until this morning, and was a day late in sending out the package. If it hadn't come in time at all, I would have sent it in time, and just sent that item later. It just didn't make sense to pay postage twice, when technically, it was already here. 

I do love everything, and thanks again! I hope that you get some really great things in yours, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lots of goodies in the mail.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been reaped! I love everything. I think my favorite is the silent hill sign ❤❤❤
My husband was super excited about the apron lol 
The candle holders will be used this Sunday for game of thrones centerpiece. 

Thank you soo much! 

special shout out to my victim ! You will be mailed tomorrow !!
Sorry I'm running a tad behind.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha I can see you cooking with that apron on


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool things, celipops. Love the sign. That apron is definitely an all year thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped MC HauntDreams thank you so much 
She made me some amazing things the lamp got broken on way here but I can fix it so all is good. 
Ok let me share 
she made this amazing shade for the amazing lamp 







the boo boo but i will fix it







i have it glueing now  







love this ghost ever mansion needs on 







day of the dead how cool is this 








thank you so very much for it all


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Close up of the skulls she did for lamp


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I was reaped! Thank you so much!!! I'm on a business trip for ten days but will post pictures as soon as I return. Once again thank you and can't wait to open it up upon my return


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spinechiller said:


> I was reaped! Thank you so much!!! I'm on a business trip for ten days but will post pictures as soon as I return. Once again thank you and can't wait to open it up upon my return


What a grwat thing to come home to. Have a safe trip.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, beautiful items!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I was REAPED and Celipops did a great job. There is a large gnarly looking jackolantern that lights up - perfect as our previously G-rated pumpkin patch is going to be transforming into a creepier spectacle! Haunted Mansion stretching portraits that are nice and long! They will be perfect for the wall I wanted to hang some on once framed. (And Celipops saved me from doing something insane like trying to paint them myself!!!) Last but not least, a poison apple. I had forbidden myself from buying the supplies for that project until I finished the others on hand but now I don't have to make it myself!!!
Thank you, thank you, thank you Celipops!
Sorry for the crazy all together picture but those portraits wanted to roll closed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Way to go celipops great reap


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea! The pumpkin made it in one piece! 
I'm glad you liked everything  Lay the posters flat for a few days, they will behave. LOL
ad for the apple.. What's a Poison Apple between Halloween Friends


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure if there is a picture thread or not but I wanted to let my reaper know I finally got the package. Since we got a new postmaster here the postal service has gone downhill. Apparently the driver claimed to have left a notice the day they didn't really try to deliver it as I was home with the doors and windows open and they never even tried coming down the driveway to let me know I has something... seems my driver leaves the packages at the office then just drops a card saying they tried and failed to deliver it... In the past unless it needed to be signed for they would leave it at the gate at the bottom of the driveway in a plastic sack because it likes to rain LOTS here.... FedEx and UPS still do that but not the USPS... they make me drive into town and wait in their hours long lines during their newly shortened business hours. If not for Saki letting me know my reaper was worried I would never have known I had a package waiting as they never send a second notice either... GRRRRR. 

My further delay after getting the package was dealing with a newly hatch gosling. Last year we had total disaster strike when something wiped out my goose flock expect for a lone male... Angel was sitting on 17 eggs at the time. We got the lone male a couple of grown gals and a second grown male to keep him company. The new gals were sitting eggs last June when raccoons took all the eggs in one evil night. So this year we've been very protective. The moms have been sitting on an unknown number of eggs since about April 10 and they finally started to hatch Tuesday night/ Wed morning. Still can't tell how many they have hatched out Dad is very aggressive and moms haven't brought them out of the house yet. They left one for dead and pushed it out. When we found it, it was very cold and weak. Took it in and have been mothering for the past 24 hours... it's still hanging in there... eating a little and drinking. It's almost to the point of standing on it's own. Hoping it get strong enough to sneak it back under the moms tomorrow. 

OK enough of that noise... WHAT A GIFT... LOVE it all... Frog loves the air horn... had to take it away from him.. the dog not so much loving it... the noses will make great prizes for the games and the masks are just was we need... the wall clown yeppers he's creepy. Can't recall everything it the box but it was all great... I hope to get to take some pictures later today or tomorrow and post them. I just wanted to make sure my reap knows we LOVE it all.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Frog loves the air horn... had to take it away from him.. the dog not so much loving it... the noses will make great prizes for the games and the masks are just was we need... the wall clown yeppers he's creepy. Can't recall everything it the box but it was all great... I hope to get to take some pictures later today or tomorrow and post them. I just wanted to make sure my reap knows we LOVE it all.


I hope that your gosling is doing well!

I'm glad that you liked everything. I should have thought to take pictures so you wouldn't have to, but I didn't. I had to hide the air horn from my kids, or it never would have made it into the box, haha! There is a nose in there somewhere, shrink wrapped. It's from Walgreens' Red Nose Day campaign. I thought that maybe someone could wear it in the haunt.  I was really afraid that the foam noses wouldn't show up in time, and the solid clown mask didn't show up until the day before shipping day.

Then I had a problem very similar to yours. For whatever reason, the shipper decided that it required a signature to be delivered! Why?? And, I wasn't home at delivery time, I was at work--they deliver early. So I took my notice in to the post office that afternoon to pick it up, so I could mail it Friday, and they said it was still out on the truck. So I asked if they would NOT re-deliver it Friday, so I could just pick it up after work and mail your box at the same time. They didn't do that, they sent it out for re-delivery! So then I had to wait until Saturday to pick it up, and mail out your box a day late. I was still worried that it would go out for delivery again Saturday, knowing our post office! Thank goodness, it didn't.

I'm sorry that you had so much trouble getting your package, but I am very glad that it finally got to you, and that you liked everything.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

My gosling is doing great... it can eat and drink and almost stand and walk without falling over. The moms have yet to take all their little ones out but from peeking a LOT in the house opening we think there are at least 6 more babes inside, not a great number for 2 moms but at least we know Pig is a Daddy. I was beginning to worry none of the eggs were fertile as we were getting to the very end of the hatching timeline. 

Oh no problem... the USPS has been getting costlier and costlier but worse and worse when it comes to service. The past few reaps the packages I've sent have had one problem or another. I still have a tracking for a reap that says my package is still a few towns over waiting to be moved on to it's next destination. I only know it got to where it was going thanks to pictures my victim posted. A more recent reap had my tracking say my package was delivered to the reception desk of an office 2 towns over.... NOT CROSS the country to my victim as it was addressed. Then they couldn't find my package to get it where it was going... turned out once again they messed up somewhere along the line and my package actually got to it's victim but tracking still had it lost less then 15 miles from me and no one at the PO can tell me how this all happened. 

I still plan on getting photos of my reap gift tonight. Thanks again for the wonderful reap.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally got time to do my photos...

My great gift...









And my new baby goslings - Pig the daddy is the white one, the moms are the brownish ones. Including the one we nursed back to health there are 8 ... our nursed one is now back with it's moms and doing great.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Reap! I also loved getting to see the ducklings.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful items! It was a great surprise to come home to from a long business trip. I love all the items and can't wait to display them in my haunt come Halloween time. Thanks so much


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The white clown gloves light up with multi colored LEDs, too. I love the goslings! How adorable!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spinexhillerlove it all!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very great reaps


----------

